# Hosting a Forum on my Virtual server



## Splinterwasp (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, What I need to do is get a forum hosted on my virtual server. I have an IP and domain name registered, all that needs doing is actually getting it accessible on the internet. Currently on my virtual server Teamspeak 3 is running, Left for dead 2 server and two minecraft servers. So all I am missing is the forums.










This is how my server looks when you log in as root. If i am correct i need the forums to go into the Srv directory then into www. ?

Does anyone know of any good forums I can download to place into my server then I can change it from there on? As I'm not experienced enough to code them myself.

Some links would be really appreciated. 

Thank you!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

It all depends what you want to do with it....

Here are my two favorites right now:

Free: phpBB • Free and Open Source Forum Software
Paid: https://www.vbulletin.com/order/

To install either of these, download them and unzip/gzar them to the web root of your VPS.

From there just follow the respective tutorial:

phpBB3 • Install
https://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/install

If you need any help let me know :grin:


----------



## Jessica1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,
I didn't get your requirements exactly but you can find lots of forum software on the web for free and download them. It all depends on your system configuration and your requirements.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

This user isn't looking for help anymore. So I am going to close this thread.


----------

